# Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!



## Anonymous

Hello all,

I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it!  I'll talk about the process in another thread, but for now, just look at that pure silver. No Nitric Acid nor copper was used. It won't get any purer than this.

Have you ever seen silver in this form coming directly off of keyboard mylars before? I haven't. i searched the Internet for months and I still haven't found this method of refining keyboard mylars. I'll put my official seal on the complete process once I tweak out some time consuming steps.

Enjoy......

















Kevin


----------



## GotTheBug

Very impressive! Can't wait to see your process, having a few mylars I'm getting ready to run myself.


----------



## Anonymous

GotTheBug said:


> Very impressive! Can't wait to see your process, having a few mylars I'm getting ready to run myself.


Get POUNDS of them to process. Mylars aren't worth refining for the most part, but if you have enough of them and can get them refined very quickly AND safely too, then it's worth it. If you have read my thread about the mylars, you should know an approximate amount of lbs of mylars you will need to get just 1ozt. I will cover all of this, but this is just a gallery of what I have done. I will say this much though, not all mylars are equal. Since I've been mastering the refining of the keyboard mylars, I learned by teaching myself that there are five(5) categories of them and they all yield different amounts of silver. Desktop mylars that is. No laptop mylars. Stay away from them, even if they're free.

Kevin


----------



## silversaddle1

So if a guy has around 200 pounds of keyboard mylars, all from pc keys, no laptops, what could you expect so see as far as values. Give us the lows and highs, estimates of course.


----------



## kurtak

Keven

Looks like a new thread coming up in the tutorials section 8) can't wait to see what you have come up with for processing these :!: 

It's good to see you back on the forum & it's really good to see you stepping up & making things right with those you had made deals with - it takes a real man to do that in my opinion :!: 

I am hoping for better days ahead for you & your wife :!: 

Kurt


----------



## nickvc

I'll second kurtaks comments and also his wishes for a better future for both of you.


----------



## maynman1751

I also agree with the two prior comments. Welcome back, wishing the best for you and family and Thank You for making amends. Dang! it's starting to sound like an AA meeting. Good Luck brother! John.


----------



## MarcoP

Maybe sodium hydroxide could be able to do that. This way the silver could well be 999, great job!


----------



## Anonymous

Thank you all for the kind words. I really appreciate it.

To *silversaddle1*. Since there are about 5 factors that will determine how much silver 200 lbs of mylars should yield, I will say for the moment anyone could expect between 60 - 100ozt of silver. Once I put up the thread explaining everything, you'll be able to know how much silver you'll get *AFTER* you sort them. You MUST sort them in order to get an accurate count. And believe me on this, you'll be pretty accurate once you know what I know about each of the mylars.

To *kurtak*, *nickvc* and *maynman1751*. Thank you all for the kindness and inspirational words. I feel good to be back home. I miss all of you. I may not have dealt with all of you, but I remember the posts, the advice, the learning processes you all have shed on me and others. I have to do the right thing because I'm not going to go out like a sucker. Things happen, and you have to pick up the pieces and then make the best of them.

I owe this forum plenty. The administrators, moderators and members have showed me much love, and much love must be returned. I'm going to do a tutorial thread asap about this process. Although the process itself sounds easy, but I just want you all to know. If you are dealing with 10+ lbs of mylars, this is *VERY LABOR INTENSIVE*. But once I square away my debts here, I'm going to simply trade "*Minted .999 Silver Round*" for the mylars for those that don't want, or have the time to refine them. There will be no waiting once the mylars arrive to me. I check the weight, then I sort them, then I send out the minted silver *IMMEDIATELY*. The same applies as toll-refining. a 50/50 split without you having to wait no more than 1-2 days for the silver to be mailed to you. I'll update my other thread or create a new one about this.

To *MarcoP*. Exactly. But it's not as fast and easy as just using sodium hydroxide and out comes the silver. Although it's labor intensive, it's safer than using nitric acid, and even incineration. I'll explain everything from the pros and the cons and a *FREE* and easy way to dispose of the solution once you're completed. Depending on how many pounds of mylars you're working with, you'll have gallons of solution to have to dispose of. I'm dealing with 25 gallons of solution at a time to dispose of. Again, I'll explain all of that once I create my tutorial on my process.

Unless anyone really have the time and the right setup, along with enough lbs to do, 30+ lbs at a time, it's not worth doing. 

Just letting you all know upfront.

Kevin


----------



## wrmahaff

I have 100's of pounds. Do share.


----------



## Anonymous

wrmahaff said:


> I have 100's of pounds. Do share.


Lets not let a bad experience completely shut out a windfall for everyone. I can do it, but not right now. To make a long story short, where I live a new owner has bought the house and he is going to tear it down and build upwards (a two story property). I can be here until the end of January 2015. So, I am not accepting any extra weight to move with me, even if I can pay the rounds out immediately. 

I had someone send me 200 lbs and 50 lbs were blanks, and that was a few months ago when silver was at $20 ozT. So, in a small essence, that was 25ozT of silver *not* recovered. 

I'm ready to continue my refining of the mylars, but right now, I'd rather people gather them up and get ready. I'll be the best source online to dump them off on very soon. 

Oh,, if you can get them sent off and paid immediately, go for it. Until then, get them, hold on to them and I'll take them off of your hands and silver paid to you within a day or 2.

Kevin


----------



## justinhcase

I for one am waiting for you to reveal your process with anticipation.
Very interesting how you have dissolved your mylar with out affecting your silver.
I can only think it must be a solvent based process.
Do you use any of the classic solvents ?e.g. dichloromethane , N-methylpyrrolidone ,esters dibasic, adipic acid,glutamic acid,aromatic hydrocarbons,dimethylformamide,Nitromethane,Dimethyl sulfoxide.


----------



## etack

If I was Kevin I would say nothing about the process.

I know this can go against the spirit of the forum, however nothing is completely revealed. All the big names have proprietary info that they keep as its there meat and potatoes.

Kevin You should offer this service and that is it. You seen to be in a place that you need the money from this so make it. Offering to tell your secrets cost you money. You did the work now benifit from it.

Eric


----------



## goldenchild

etack said:


> If I was Kevin I would say nothing about the process.
> 
> I know this can go against the spirit of the forum, however nothing is completely revealed. All the big names have proprietary info that they keep as its there meat and potatoes.
> 
> Kevin You should offer this service and that is it. You seen to be in a place that you need the money from this so make it. Offering to tell your secrets cost you money. You did the work now benifit from it.
> 
> Eric



I was thinking the same thing. Right now mylars aren't exactly a very sought after material. Once you reveal the process good luck obtaining any in an appreciable quantity. Remember when you could buy GF on ebay?...


----------



## Anonymous

etack said:


> If I was Kevin I would say nothing about the process.
> 
> I know this can go against the spirit of the forum, however nothing is completely revealed. All the big names have proprietary info that they keep as its there meat and potatoes.
> 
> Kevin You should offer this service and that is it. You seen to be in a place that you need the money from this so make it. Offering to tell your secrets cost you money. You did the work now benifit from it.
> 
> Eric


You're quite right Eric. As a matter of fact, I did receive a pm early this morning that suggested the same thing. I also spoke with my wife and she suggested the same thing. Because I took almost 18 months to perfect this method, it would be a waste to simply give it away, and yes, I do need the money to help pay medical bills, plus I have to move at the end of January 2015.

I originally planned to do a pdf tutorial and sell it, but as I'm being convinced by others, it just seems more beneficial to me to just provide this as a service and be done with it. The process IS time consuming and I'm still tweaking out some of the steps to make the process go faster, but that's going to take money because I know what I need and it'll have to be custom made.

I hate to have to change my mind, yet I hope others can understand. I did really work hard on this, and I know things like:

*** Which mylars contain the most silver
*** Which mylars contain the less silver
*** Which mylars aren't work refining 
*** How many lbs it will take to get 1ozt of silver (mylar dependent).
*** Which mylars take longer to process
*** Which mylars take the shortest amount of time to process.
*** How many categories there are to desktop mylars
*** How to sort the mylars, and then from each sort, how to sort them again (each sorted pile has two types in them that must be sorted again)
*** How to work with the solution
*** How to contain the waste solution
*** How to dispose of the waste solution
*** How to give the waste solution away for FREE
*** How to use the waste solution for odd jobs.
*** and much, much more.

Because I can get the minted rounds out within 1-2 days time frame, I would be better served as keeping all of this as a service instead.

And you're right too *Goldenchild*.

I hope this makes sense to everyone. 

Kevin


----------



## wrmahaff

Do what you want. 

Everyone just keep in mind that this is a forum member that offered a service one other time, only to fail to come through for 18 months. But yet he apparently had the time and resources to "perfect" his Keyboard Mylar process. The whole thing just sits a little funny. 18 months later he's back on the forum, talking about his new methods to process Mylar and offering ultra fast turn times. Yet refuses to share the knowledge with the very forum members that he took advantage of 18 months ago.

The money involved is pretty meaningless in regards to the small amounts of silver involved in the prior incidence. It's more the principle of things. Most people pay their debts first to others first and foremost.

That said, I'm through Tennessee 2-3 times a year, and wouldn't have a problem meeting in person to swap Mylar for rounds.


----------



## maynman1751

Makes perfect sense to me Kevin. There's no reason why you shouldn't keep this to yourself. You did the research and labor and you should reap the rewards. It's not much different than me refining gold and then giving it away! :roll: Maybe somewhere down the line you'll be in a better place to share your secret, but for now make hay while the sun shines!!!!! 8)


----------



## Anonymous

wrmahaff said:


> Do what you want.
> 
> Everyone just keep in mind that this is a forum member that offered a service one other time, only to fail to come through for 18 months. But yet he apparently had the time and resources to "perfect" his Keyboard Mylar process. The whole thing just sits a little funny. 18 months later he's back on the forum, talking about his new methods to process Mylar and offering ultra fast turn times. Yet refuses to share the knowledge with the very forum members that he took advantage of 18 months ago.
> 
> The money involved is pretty meaningless in regards to the small amounts of silver involved in the prior incidence. It's more the principle of things. Most people pay their debts first to others first and foremost.
> 
> That said, I'm through Tennessee 2-3 times a year, and wouldn't have a problem meeting in person to swap Mylar for rounds.


That was uncalled for. I did pay you your silver back and I apologized to you personally and to the forum... Right? So why would you make a post like this instead of letting the past be just that? I squared you away and you should not be bad mouthing me.

Just think about this... you're bad mouthing me on the public forum, yet you say you're willing to do a face to face trade? Yeah right!

To have to explain how it took so much time to fulfill all my work for other members and still learn what I have learned during that time is something I could have explained, but you never read my threads and have no idea of the medical issues my wife has been going through and the time it took me to have to care for her OFTEN. Yea, I made a mistake by not finishing up on my jobs, but I do not need you rubbing my nose in it and trying to make me out to be some kind of thief or something. Remember this too, I was on here as another member. I could have stayed that way and you would be out of your silver. Did you ever think about that? I made amends with you and you should have respected that much. I made you WHOLE.

If you're ever in Nashville, TN, don't bother looking me up because I am now thinking that you would try to set me up for the kill. 

Kevin


----------



## glorycloud

Gentle testerman - gentle. Some things aren't needful to respond to.
What will be seen and appreciated by all for what they are are your "actions" and not these "reactions".


----------



## Anonymous

glorycloud said:


> Gentle testerman - gentle. Some things aren't needful to respond to.
> What will be seen and appreciated by all for what they are are your "actions" and not these "reactions".


Yeah, you're right. I'm sorry moderators and administrators. It just caught me off guard. Next time I won't respond to posts like that anymore. It was uncalled for in the beginning.

Once again, sorry to all the forum members.

Kevin


----------



## wrmahaff

I don't think that was uncalled for. But your response leaves a bitter taste and makes me wonder a touch. I apologize if you were offended by me stating what has happened in the past.

Not bad mouthing you. I never said you didn't make me whole. Simply making sure others understand to proceed with caution. That is absolutely called for. You're no different than anyone else, anywhere offering a service. Is that what making those of us from the first time "whole" is/was about to you? Did you feel that by sending out a few rounds, no one would say anything?

If I was bad mouthing you, I wouldn't have offered to meet you in person to do a trade. I buy and have a couple TONS of Mylar processed annually. You know who I am on the other forum you were on prior to your issues. Trading a couple hundred pounds when I take the family to Gatlinburg or driving through on the way to the Gulf Shores sounded like a good deal for both of us. Apparently you don't think so, and that's fine.

Share your process, don't share your process. Makes no difference to me. I like the science side of things. Would it be cool to read a write up? You bet. It's the only reason I lurk on this board.

Your actions speak louder than your words. Give us a show of faith, something to work with, in regards to your new process and that you've turned a new leaf.


----------



## Palladium

I do have to say the gentleman was thinking along the same line as me. Think ill sit back and watch this develop. All you've proven so far is your word still means nothing. True you can do what you want with your secret formula which by the way has probably been figured out by much smarter people. BUT that wasn't what you offered up now was it?


----------



## Anonymous

wrmahaff said:


> I don't think that was uncalled for. But your response leaves a bitter taste and makes me wonder a touch. I apologize if you were offended by me stating what has happened in the past.
> 
> Not bad mouthing you. I never said you didn't make me whole. Simply making sure others understand to proceed with caution. That is absolutely called for. You're no different than anyone else, anywhere offering a service. Is that what making those of us from the first time "whole" is/was about to you? Did you feel that by sending out a few rounds, no one would say anything?
> 
> If I was bad mouthing you, I wouldn't have offered to meet you in person to do a trade. I buy and have a couple TONS of Mylar processed annually. You know who I am on the other forum you were on prior to your issues. Trading a couple hundred pounds when I take the family to Gatlinburg or driving through on the way to the Gulf Shores sounded like a good deal for both of us. Apparently you don't think so, and that's fine.
> 
> Share your process, don't share your process. Makes no difference to me. I like the science side of things. Would it be cool to read a write up? You bet. It's the only reason I lurk on this board.
> 
> Your actions speak louder than your words. Give us a show of faith, something to work with, in regards to your new process and that you've turned a new leaf.


Well, maybe I deserved your post, and I'll accept that. I shouldn't feel like I'm redeemed from the way you and others may feel. I'll accept that.

Because business is business and shouldn't be personal, if you're ever coming this way, then look me up, especially if you're getting that much per year. That would be great for both of us.

So, I'll take this as a lesson to me and the next time I take on a job, just get it done. Now, dealing with the mylars for others only takes 1 -2 days.

Kevin


----------



## justinhcase

testerman said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kevin I would say nothing about the process.
> 
> I know this can go against the spirit of the forum, however nothing is completely revealed. All the big names have proprietary info that they keep as its there meat and potatoes.
> 
> Kevin You should offer this service and that is it. You seen to be in a place that you need the money from this so make it. Offering to tell your secrets cost you money. You did the work now benifit from it.
> 
> Eric
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite right Eric. As a matter of fact, I did receive a pm early this morning that suggested the same thing. I also spoke with my wife and she suggested the same thing. Because I took almost 18 months to perfect this method, it would be a waste to simply give it away, and yes, I do need the money to help pay medical bills, plus I have to move at the end of January 2015.
> 
> I originally planned to do a pdf tutorial and sell it, but as I'm being convinced by others, it just seems more beneficial to me to just provide this as a service and be done with it. The process IS time consuming and I'm still tweaking out some of the steps to make the process go faster, but that's going to take money because I know what I need and it'll have to be custom made.
> 
> I hate to have to change my mind, yet I hope others can understand. I did really work hard on this, and I know things like:
> 
> *** Which mylars contain the most silver
> *** Which mylars contain the less silver
> *** Which mylars aren't work refining
> *** How many lbs it will take to get 1ozt of silver (mylar dependent).
> *** Which mylars take longer to process
> *** Which mylars take the shortest amount of time to process.
> *** How many categories there are to desktop mylars
> *** How to sort the mylars, and then from each sort, how to sort them again (each sorted pile has two types in them that must be sorted again)
> *** How to work with the solution
> *** How to contain the waste solution
> *** How to dispose of the waste solution
> *** How to give the waste solution away for FREE
> *** How to use the waste solution for odd jobs.
> *** and much, much more.
> 
> Because I can get the minted rounds out within 1-2 days time frame, I would be better served as keeping all of this as a service instead.
> 
> And you're right too *Goldenchild*.
> 
> I hope this makes sense to everyone.
> 
> Kevin
Click to expand...

I really do not think we should be that concerned about competition form other small scale refiner's.
From where I am sitting I get the impression that there are some very big boot's on my head holding the development of this project down.
But That entity is based in central government and several large cooperations.
The potential market is so huge that just about every one we know who is active in researching and developing there own systems of refinement would be quite well off if only we could present a unified front.
I have one or two good results I have not brought to any one's attention as they are just to sweet.
But I would never do a "take away" as we call it in conflict resolution.(when you show some one a desirable outcome or item and then remove it)
That is definitely a situational stresser and is very useful in sale's or personnel manipulation situation,but not a thing one should introduce into a good relationship.
I must admit my chemistry is very basics but my understanding of system dynamics and interpersonal relationship's are two of my stronger bow strings.
Understanding the larger system we are involved in is as important as the atomic scale we have to work at to purify our end product.
Some people are lucky enough to mine mother earth we have to mine society and we can do a better job and fight off the bigger competition working together.


----------



## g_axelsson

testerman said:


> No laptop mylars. Stay away from them, even if they're free.


Just curious... why? Low yields or other problems?

Göran


----------



## Anonymous

g_axelsson said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No laptop mylars. Stay away from them, even if they're free.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... why? Low yields or other problems?
> 
> Göran
Click to expand...

Both.

Kevin


----------



## WEEE Ben

This started off as a very exciting thread, then turned to be quite a disappointing one.
unfortunately your knowledge and findings on extracting silver from keyboard mylars may never be found again.
taking it to your grave won't of achieved anything, sharing such findings could elevate you to "King of Mylar" status.

Instead, you've left a sour taste to your findings, we are talking silver from mylars yeah? a few dollars here and there ain't gonna make you much,
a legend in your own lunchtime.

Recognition of being "King of Mylars" would elevate you to international guru status, your spirit would live forever in the world of precious metal refining.

oh well.


----------



## patnor1011

This is similar situation I was in. Apart from owing anything to anybody.
Experimenting and perfecting methods for recovery of gold from IC packages took me well over year. That was time when most of people here were just throwing black top from s/n bridge to waste plastic bucket and kept only bottom part with visible gold. 
I also do have severe medical condition which cost me money and pain, only 2 people here know about it and I would be far better off if I just kept my "IC gold secret" for myself and kept it that way.
I never wrote here what I plan to do, I spent time and resources working on it and then when I got it done I posted everything here. It seemed to me appropriate to give back something as most of knowledge about what I do I learned here. 
I wonder how many of members who feel he should keep it for himself downloaded my guide. 
Yes, second part was and still is for sale, whatever little money I got out of selling it I donated to forum. 

There are over 7 billion of people on earth and not everyone will be member here. I am meeting countless of people every day who have no clue about that there is gold in them flatpacks despite the fact I published it here 3 years ago.


----------



## Harold_V

The matter of what to disclose, or not to disclose in regards to this issue is one of reflecting a man's character. Certain terms were proposed as a means of getting reinstated to the board. The reinstatement was based on those promises. 

I am not here to dictate what must be done. I am here to state that in my mind, a person who does a _*bate and switch *_operation is not to be trusted. This individual seems to have a way of short changing those with whom he has struck a bargain. Future considerations will be scrutinized far more closely as a result. 

Were this my situation, I would have delivered, just as I promised. To not do so speaks volumes about one's ability to live up to their promises. From my perspective, it's a dirty and underhanded way to do business. Deliver the goods, or don't make promises that you can't/won't keep. 

Harold


----------



## necromancer

i am with patnor1011, i also do my best to give back to the forum & to stick to my word.

surrounded by 5 million people in my 80 km collection radius there is more then enough for everyone, i started reading this post, as i have read your others on mylar silver
just to read it, i have never recovered from mylars & don't think i will, i get enough of other things to pass the mylar on to the next guy.

but if i had to guess by looking at the photos in this post i have a good idea on how its done, but i won't say anything else. it's your process not mine.


----------



## g_axelsson

I don't know if this is Kevin's method of mylar processing since it hasn't been revealed. In the thread someone mentioned NaOH as a possible way to treat the mylars so...

...just for a test I put some pieces of keyboard mylars in a jar and added some diluted NaOH solution. No I don't know which concentration as I just wanted to give it a quick test, maybe 10-20% of saturated solution. Then I left it sitting inside in room temperature.
After a couple of days some of the silver flaked off and ended up in cm-sized pieces on the bottom of the jar. Over time more pieces dropped off when I swirled the solution around.

In the end I think that washing mylars one by one in nitric acid or using lye to loosen the silver and washing it off is too much manual work to be practical. Just for fun or as a test of the principle it's okay.
I'm not going to do any more tests right now. I incinerate my mylars and in the end I get a very compact silver powder that I use nitric acid to refine. I could probably just melt it and run it through a silver cell directly. With incineration I don't have to sort anything and I can add all kind of mylars, both from laptop keyboards or flat film type of keyboards found on some cheaper devices.

If someone wants to do some more development of this method I suggest to try making a series of tests at constant temperature but vary the concentration. Also have a fixed concentration and vary the temperature.
This should give quite quickly a range of temperature and concentration where this method works the best.

I believe in sharing.

Please follow this link:


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21451&p=223305#p223305


Göran


----------



## solar_plasma

I followed this thread with some interest, but life has taught me to see promises as what they are: words. I didn't expect much, too many words beating around the bush. 

It is just that simple:
You have developed a process, 
you can share it and earn the honor. Then don't promise before you are ready, but do when you are ready.
Or you can keep it for yourself and gain a competitive advantage over others who offer the processing of silver mylar. Then don't talk, but do your business.
Or you can sell your process as a patent or a manual. Then don't talk, but deliver a product.

It is hard to combine those possibilities by intention, either/or, not both. Many people will just feel it as laying out a bait in the worst case and as empty rhetoric in the best case.

People do not follow those who switch back and forth easily. Do have a concept, a policy, whatever way.

This is not meant mean against you, testerman, it is just, what life has taught me and maybe it is a thought-provoking impulse for young individuals, who may read this thread in future.


----------



## jason_recliner

I don't even recover or refine silver. Yet. I am just an outside observer who has been following this and its related threads.
But I do agree with Wrmahaff. An Palladium. And Ben. And Pat. And Harold. And Necromancer. And Göran. And Björn.

Shouldst thou be known, first shalt thou be known by thy word.

I don't have much to share yet but my own mistakes. In fact I'm an excellent example of what one should not do, perhaps second only to YouIdiot videos. But if Forrest Gump's Mom was right, that stupid is as stupid does, then I'm happy to share the things I already know were stupid if they may prevent someone else doing something stupid. As Paul Kelly said, I've done all the dumb things. I feel I am just getting my refining sea-legs and starting to do it right. But I assure you, on my honour as a random person from across the Internet, if I discovered a new refining procedure this would be the first place I'd share it.

If you have something to share, share it with those who share with you.


----------



## dbsmokey

WEEE Ben said:


> This started off as a very exciting thread, then turned to be quite a disappointing one.
> unfortunately your knowledge and findings on extracting silver from keyboard mylars may never be found again.
> taking it to your grave won't of achieved anything, sharing such findings could elevate you to "King of Mylar" status.
> 
> Instead, you've left a sour taste to your findings, we are talking silver from mylars yeah? a few dollars here and there ain't gonna make you much,
> a legend in your own lunchtime.
> 
> Recognition of being "King of Mylars" would elevate you to international guru status, your spirit would live forever in the world of precious metal refining.
> 
> oh well.


Agreed. I haven't logged in for months, but have been missing this forum. I began reading this thread with excitement, because I have a few mylars (which I am sending to nobody) on which I thought I might use this "new process." Maybe the process would only get better if it were shared so many proven experts could critique and tinker? This forum is truly a think tank of refining masterminds. Such processes might benefit from that; just my 2 cents. I don't think the original poster would lose anything from sharing it.


----------



## Anonymous

Personally I think that anyone who still sends Mylars to Testerman is an idiot. He's disappeared once, so he can do it again. He as no credibility in my eyes.


----------



## ericrm

not that i like what you did to poeple but nobody else will put food on your table, you should have apologise and payback what you stolen like other poeple who made mistake and regret it (the stain will always be there). now you agreed to something stupid that you should not have. 
because GRF is now so big that it has become less about refinner helping one another anymore and more about putting on google hard earned knowledge. i often think about making a small grf team and work with them but the one i like are too nice and the others are not nice enuf to be trusted....


----------



## Anonymous

spaceships said:


> Personally I think that anyone who still sends Mylars to Testerman is an idiot. He's disappeared once, so he can do it again. He as no credibility in my eyes.


People make mistakes all the time, including you too. You know that I've read threads about others that fell short, but stood up to the plate and made things right, just like I did. If you feel I'll disappear again and have no credibility in your eyes, that too, is your opinion. I never took anything from you nor done business with you, so why are you trying to jump on the band wagon? You should have nothing to say, except YOU won't do business with me. But that's ok too. 

Like I said a million times, I could have easily stayed under the other username and you wouldn't know anything and no one would have gotten their material back. Did you ever think of that? I have been doing the right thing. I just hope you never do anything so wrong, that you want others to forgive you and then they don't. Then again, maybe you have, but maybe not on the forum. 

To *ericrm*, I'm not sure why I'm surprised about your post because I sent you 100% of what I owed you. And if you've read my posts, I sent out everything to everyone and they all received their silver, with the exception of one member who moved and the package came back to me, so I pm'd the member and he gave me his new address. The last member sent me some ore sample to TEST ONLY. I'm just waiting to hear from him so I can send his sample back.

Understanding how members can feel about the whole thing is acceptable for me. But what's not acceptable is someone who has never done business with me to say things to others about me because of a mistake I made. And then you have members that got their promised goods, and still continue to say I never delivered and I never apologized. Both are untrue.

But, whoever doesn't want to do business with me is fine by me. But, because some people felt it in their hearts to forgive me doesn't mean you should try to keep on kicking me and throwing dirt on me and still trying to convince people to not do business with me. If I didn't get anything from you personally, I can understand you having something to say, but to keep posting more and more about the same incident is constantly adding fuel to the fire. 

If you don't want to do business with me, just don't do business with me. That should be simple enough. 

Kevin


----------



## ericrm

testerman said:


> To *ericrm*, I'm not sure why I'm surprised about your post because I sent you 100% of what I owed you. And if you've read my posts, I sent out everything to everyone and they all received their silver, with the exception of one member who moved and the package came back to me, so I pm'd the member and he gave me his new address. The last member sent me some ore sample to TEST ONLY. I'm just waiting to hear from him so I can send his sample back.
> 
> Kevin


my post wasent a negative one against you...
i was trying to say , you should have refunded everyone(witch you did) and, end it there, with a stain, not promess to give a tutorial to grf. now your stuk with the choice that you will either stand by your word and loose your new income (because if it is easy i will do it too and not send you material(like 10000 google users that will want to try it themself thus making you competitor by your own work methode) or dont stand by your word and be again a bad person. 
i personnaly think that you should have keeped that method for mylar to yourself.

im sorry that you took my message baddly it wasent ment that way (i have learn english tru tv and porn and i have sometime a hard time to express corectly tru english words my idea)

if we were to vote on you to share your methode or not (being one that has done business with you) i would vote to not share it


----------



## silversaddle1

Testerman could post his new method of refining mylars, and it could be as easy as lye, rocks and a washing machine. I still would not do it. I do not have the time for a new hobby. It would be fun to have the info, but I can't ever see myself using it. It's like the gold finger guide I bought years ago here. Yep, still have the book and the 200 pounds of fingers. Just not interested in trying my hand at it. The point I make is even if he does give the process away, there will still be people like me who would rather let someone else do the work and make themselves a little profit.


----------



## patnor1011

Keep your method then. What you achieved is opposite of what you wanted. 
All that bombastic announcements about new method and about giving it to members as a way to give something back were just to make people believe you once more after what happened. Even if you won somebody by all that, you lost them by what you said in this thread and by what you keep saying. You failed to see that it is not just you who experience hard times and many people here do have their own set of problems they deal in every day life yet they do not deal with them your way. 

You were humble in first few posts but that disappeared right after YOU decided you paid back what you owned. But that is only your own feeling, you are not entitled to anything.
While promising miracles, trying to get your foot in the door you quickly changed narrative when you got the feeling you are "respected" again. 

To hope for more business is unbelievably naive in the light of what this thread transpired to be. Constant reminding everyone that you have paid back money owned is absolute minimum you were *expected* and *required* to do to be allowed back. It is not an badge of honor not in any way, no matter what YOU think. To have an attitude to say that you could kept it all and come here with another nick is so outrageous I would not even say more about it. You lost me and many people with just that.


----------



## patnor1011

Anyone who want to have a go at this process need just one bit of info, this:
( source http://www.usplastic.com/knowledgebase/article.aspx?contentkey=569 )


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Kevin,

You really need to step back and read and take heart in what the members are telling you. You are being very defensive when someone is trying to help you or correct you. A lot of the information you are posting is inaccurate or not complete, similar to what a newbie would post. You need to gain some humbleness in your replies and post's. You are digging a giant hole for yourself that you will have more of a problem digging back out of. If you continue down the path you are on I feel Harold will remove you from the forum again. The members here have a giant family outlook, they do not forgive or forget easily.


----------



## Anonymous

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You really need to step back and read and take heart in what the members are telling you. You are being very defensive when someone is trying to help you or correct you. A lot of the information you are posting is inaccurate or not complete, similar to what a newbie would post. You need to gain some humbleness in your replies and post's. You are digging a giant hole for yourself that you will have more of a problem digging back out of. If you continue down the path you are on I feel Harold will remove you from the forum again. The members here have a giant family outlook, they do not forgive or forget easily.


That's exactly what I have been doing so far. What am I not doing that I should be doing? I'm reading what people are saying. I'm taking heed to the words too. But, when is there a point when members move forward and look at things and say "So-N-So made a mistake. I hope he/she doesn't do it again".

Maybe I'm seeing things wrong and maybe someone can help me with my thought processing because I've read here on the forum when other members had bad transactions take place and I understood how they felt, yet, at the same time, since the person didn't offend me, I didn't criticize nor post anything bad about the person. I just said "It must be a good reason the person didn't come through". Bad things happen, even things beyond our control, and that there should be enough for us all to say "At least the person is ok and everyone got what was owed to them". Then, let's move on and try to make things normal again, even if it takes forever. I have been trying to do just that.

Kevin


----------



## necromancer

how about this for a thought...........

the original post reads:

Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!


> I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it!  I'll talk about the process in another thread



why not start that new thread ? it sounds like a great tutorial.


----------



## Palladium

necromancer said:


> how about this for a thought...........
> 
> the original post reads:
> 
> Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it!  I'll talk about the process in another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not start that new thread ? it sounds like a great tutorial.
Click to expand...

I 2nd that motion.


----------



## FrugalRefiner

necromancer said:


> how about this for a thought...........
> 
> the original post reads:
> 
> Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it!  I'll talk about the process in another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not start that new thread ? it sounds like a great tutorial.
Click to expand...

Just so we don't take testerman's words out of context.

I Can Toll Refine Keyboards Mylars For You!


On November 6 said:


> It's been a rough ride, and my only regret is not getting my obligations with the members here fulfilled in the time specified. I'm so sorry and please forgive me. By me wanting to keep my username and contacting the administrators and moderators is a good thing and a sign of good faith. I never intended for this to happen, and I definitely didn't intend for my wife to get sick like she has been since last year off and on.
> 
> During all this time, I did learn more about refining gold and silver and I now have a safer and easier way to process the mylars I have never seen anywhere on the Internet as of today. I'll get into that in another post. I learned this new method out of desperation (having to pay ALL the bills myself, along with medical expenses) and it has been 100% a success, and much of the work can be done indoors without any health issues.
> 
> Once I clear the air with the debts I owe you members, I will be back with a faster and better service for sure.
> 
> Thank you all for your understanding, and please pray for my wife.


I Can Toll Refine Keyboards Mylars For You!


On November 8 said:


> Thanks for the kind words butcher, I want to thank you for your support and also the support of Harold_V. I won't let you down. That's my promise.


Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!


On November 8 said:


> I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it! I'll talk about the process in another thread, but for now, just look at that pure silver. No Nitric Acid nor copper was used. It won't get any purer than this.


Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!


On November 9 said:


> Get POUNDS of them to process. Mylars aren't worth refining for the most part, but if you have enough of them and can get them refined very quickly AND safely too, then it's worth it. If you have read my thread about the mylars, you should know an approximate amount of lbs of mylars you will need to get just 1ozt. I will cover all of this, but this is just a gallery of what I have done. I will say this much though, not all mylars are equal. Since I've been mastering the refining of the keyboard mylars, I learned by teaching myself that there are five(5) categories of them and they all yield different amounts of silver. Desktop mylars that is. No laptop mylars. Stay away from them, even if they're free.


Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!


On November 9 said:


> To silversaddle1. Since there are about 5 factors that will determine how much silver 200 lbs of mylars should yield, I will say for the moment anyone could expect between 60 - 100ozt of silver. Once I put up the thread explaining everything, you'll be able to know how much silver you'll get AFTER you sort them. You MUST sort them in order to get an accurate count. And believe me on this, you'll be pretty accurate once you know what I know about each of the mylars.
> 
> To kurtak, nickvc and maynman1751. Thank you all for the kindness and inspirational words. I feel good to be back home. I miss all of you. I may not have dealt with all of you, but I remember the posts, the advice, the learning processes you all have shed on me and others. I have to do the right thing because I'm not going to go out like a sucker. Things happen, and you have to pick up the pieces and then make the best of them.
> 
> I owe this forum plenty. The administrators, moderators and members have showed me much love, and much love must be returned. I'm going to do a tutorial thread asap about this process.


I Can Toll Refine Keyboards Mylars For You!


On November 10 said:


> I'm going to make a tutorial to show how I do this, but, if for some reason you don't want to have to do the work yourself, I can now send out silver BEFORE I actually refine the mylars.


I can go on if you'd like.

Dave


----------



## Emporio

necromancer said:


> how about this for a thought...........
> 
> the original post reads:
> 
> Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it!  I'll talk about the process in another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not start that new thread ? it sounds like a great tutorial.
Click to expand...


I agree!


----------



## Anonymous

Palladium said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about this for a thought...........
> 
> the original post reads:
> 
> Pure Silver From Keyboard Mylars - No Nitric or Copper Used!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to perfect a safer and faster way to refine keyboard mylars. Well, time paid off. I finally did it!  I'll talk about the process in another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not start that new thread ? it sounds like a great tutorial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 2nd that motion.
Click to expand...

I haven't forgotten about it at all. There are some mylar yields that I am doing in different batches because each type of mylar (desktop keyboard) does not yield the same amount of silver. Although I have perfected the process of refining the mylars, I have found out that each type of mylar have to be processed separately in order to get the most accurate yields. Example....

* the mylars that are all silver, (dark grey or light/white) will yield the same amount of silver by weight, whereas the green mylars do not yield the same amount. The same for the carbon+silver mylars.

* my setup have been mostly doing the all silver mylars, yet, a few batches I did, I had other mylars in the batch, which made the yields off a bit. The reason for that is because different mylars will yield differently.

Since I can tell you by doing over 200 lbs of just the silver mylars, the yields are consistent. I have to do two different kinds of mylars alone, in batches of 50+ lbs at a time to give yields from them.

So, if a person was to send me 100 lbs of mylars, even though I know there is an approximate of 50ozT+/- of silver. But, if that same weight batch is comprised of all the different mylars, then you may be looking at 32- 50ozT of silver. That's why I'm doing the batches by type. I'm in there sorting out the rest of a 200 lb batch I have now. 

There really is so much work to refine mylars without incineration and HNO3. Incineration is too toxic, and HNO3 is too expensive to be doing 30 - 50 lbs worth at one time. I see why not many people want to deal with them, and that's why I wanted to deal with them. Not for the money at all, but for the experience in refining something that no one wants to touch. Then, after I got the hang of it and understood the Nitric + copper method, I thought I could toll refine them for others, but my problem began when I took on jobs and didn't deliver on time all because I was needing a faster way to get it done, and having to take care of my wife being ill and going back and forth to the hospital for about 13+ months.

I just wanted to finish my obligations and not let anyone down, and I did just that. I rushed into doing them and not considering the vessels I would need and then all of that Nitric Acid + copper. That is during all this delayed time, I experimented on different chemicals and methods to get the silver off of the mylars until I found something that really works without having to worry about dealing with all that nitric acid waste.

Now, I have the setup that I need to do the mylars, but I still need to upgrade it by having something custom made for me or I'll have to purchase the same setup I have now, and it'll double what I am currently doing. Like I said earlier, with my new process, I can process up to 100 lbs of mylars per day (weather permitting).

I didn't forget about any of you. I'm taking notes like never before because I'm now more organized, and with the words of the members here, this gave me something to really think about. I am sure I can tell the complete process of how I do my mylars, and I'm still confident that many will still not want to process them yourself. 

I do want the yields to be know to everyone, because I'm hoping that way, once you know the yields to expect, you will then know that YOU will need to sort them before if you're sending them to me in order to get your silver mailed out within 1 - 3 days, OR, send them like they are, and I'll take an extra 10% for having to sort them. Sorting them before sending them will save me time, yet, it's too time consuming for many people to want to do.

So, technically I don't have to toll refine them for anyone. Just send me the mylars, and get your silver right away. It should be a win-win situation for everyone.

But please, just be patient because my yields are going to be accurate to the "T" once I finish with my yields and I don't want anyone to feel mislead in any way at all.

Oh, and I'm NOT accepting any laptop mylars once I know someone is willing to do business with me again, even those who have in the past. Sometimes mistakes turn into something valuable, and in my case, your friendship and trust I obviously lost.

Kevin


----------



## Palladium

I actually sympathize with a lot of what you're saying. When you was here the first time i helped answer a lot of your questions and believe it or not i was pulling for you. Theirs nothing i love to see more than the little guy succeed. Hell i'm one of those success stories myself. Though i never lost anyone's trust, that's your #1 obstacle, i was a handful to deal with and about as hard headed as they come. Sometimes we have to have patience with our pupils because they will try your nerves. Once i figured out i needed to sit down and shut up more often i actually started to learn. Oh i had learned the knowledge stuff already, but what came next was the understanding of that knowledge or what is better known as wisdom. Once you start to step back and look at things the questions just have a way of answering themselves. When Harold, Chris, Lou, Rick, Butcher or any of our members speak i mentally log everything they say. I figure if i want to be a success then i should duplicate what they did down to assuming their persona role if i have to. It worked for them and i would be a fool to pass up that wisdom which others would pay dearly to know. I believe in giving a man a chance to earn forgiveness for his past transgressions. In your case you committed the cardinal sin. For you the bar is set very high and i agree with it. Can you overcome that adversity? That's a question only you can answer. Believe it or not i feel you might be able to given enough time. Your educational aspect on this forum is not in question as far as im concerned. You'll make mistakes and ask dumb questions. That's part of learning.

Your struggle comes form the aspect of business such as toll refining or wishing to sell you information or keep it for the purpose of benefiting from it monetarily. When i made all my video's and give them away for FREE guess what happened? I had more referrals and business than i knew what to do with. I thought Chris was going to have a stroke until i told him what my plan was. Your marketability is yourself. Only the greedy guy or the small guy wants to refine his own stuff, barring the hobbyist. These people aren't chemist, they're gold and silver buyers who most time are middle income business types who can't stand the smell of chemicals they use to test gold let alone pour gallons into an open top vessel. But when they see my video's i'm not the big bad refiner like NTR and the industry standard or crookism, No sir I'm that guy who lays it down the way it is with knowledge and does some of the best dam refining around. I have my bad days to. :mrgreen:


----------



## silversaddle1

Testerman,

If I were you I'd get square with anyone you owe silver to and then just walk away. I would not blame you. I don't expect you to give up details on your new process if it works so well, why would you do that? Corporations spend millions to secure certain processes, why should anybody on this form demand you give up yours. 

Yes, I know you said you were going to share. So what. You looked at it from a business point of view and figured you may be able to make some money with the process. Nobody here should hold that against you. We are all trying to make money, plain and simple. That's what it's all about. And if anyone here disagrees with that statement, then just offer up your values for free here to members. Information can be as valuable as gold or silver.

I'd square up and walk away. Why take the abuse from people who you owe nothing. Information is given freely here on the forum, and nothing is expected in return. Being the "King of Mylars" and a "Guru Status" does not put food on the table. I'd be spending my time perfecting my process and trying to find some investors rather that spending it on a forum trying to defend myself.

I'm pretty sure the even when Harold was doing this type of work full time for a living he was not telling everyone in the world how he was doing it.


----------



## Anonymous

silversaddle1 said:


> Testerman,
> 
> If I were you I'd get square with anyone you owe silver to and then just walk away. I would not blame you. I don't expect you to give up details on your new process if it works so well, why would you do that? Corporations spend millions to secure certain processes, why should anybody on this form demand you give up yours.
> 
> Yes, I know you said you were going to share. So what. You looked at it from a business point of view and figured you may be able to make some money with the process. Nobody here should hold that against you. We are all trying to make money, plain and simple. That's what it's all about. And if anyone here disagrees with that statement, then just offer up your values for free here to members. Information can be as valuable as gold or silver.
> 
> I'd square up and walk away. Why take the abuse from people who you owe nothing. Information is given freely here on the forum, and nothing is expected in return. Being the "King of Mylars" and a "Guru Status" does not put food on the table. I'd be spending my time perfecting my process and trying to find some investors rather that spending it on a forum trying to defend myself.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the even when Harold was doing this type of work full time for a living he was not telling everyone in the world how he was doing it.


This has to be the kindest CRITICISM I've had since I've paid everyone back. And I won't forget Harold and butcher either.

I almost feel like crying right now by what you said. You are one of the ones that make me want to cry, and then there are those that make me want to strike back, even though I made the mistake. I don't owe anyone anything here, yet, it's being posted here that I give misinformation, and I don't give 100% of my information out. What I give out... I GIVE out. I owe no one and it seems like I am being attacked over my own mistake by everyone that is supposed to be family here. 

Let me break it down to how I feel about the "Cardinal Sin", I was told I did. Judge me NOT, unless yea shall be judged. Look in your own mirror and don't think of me. Think of yourself. 

* Who have you hurt? So what they're not on the forum. Who have YOU hurt?
* According to a poster (I keep respecting others) but the words "Cardinal Sin" means .... EVERYONE here on this forum IS GUILTY AS CHARGED.

I manned up.... will YOU?

I even had emails/pm's from members that I have wronged and they have no PUBLIC problem with me. How is that so, when others that had no dealings with me feel like I owe them? I owe Knoxx, Harold_V, butcher, Lou and others for this whole matter.

Ohhh. You all should love this.... I emailed the forum in August 2014, but I got no answer at all when I was obviously blocked from the forum. It took me until Either the end of October or the beginning of November to register under a new username. I was wanting to face my problems I created and make things right with everyone. 

Morality is morality, and I see that throughout many of my posts after I've made amends with fellow members, it seems that the haters are coming MOSTLY from people I have not done any business with at all, and at the same time, not considering I have a right to due process. But maybe it's not important to others being as though many of the lynch mob is not from the US. I now am feeling the difference in cultures and what is right and what is wrong in certain peoples' eyes. I never meant to hurt any of you and I wish and hope you don't go through what I'm going through, even being on an Internet forum.


*silversaddle1* The best I can do is raise my hands up in the air and hope what you said (even directing to me) would make others think about their actions too. We ALL make mistakes, and at least I AM MAN ENOUGH to face my problems I created on the forum, but I thought it was all done. It didn't/don't have to be forgotten, but at least let it go. It happened and if any one is so concerned, read my original post and let the offended people post that they received their goods. From that point, it should be a closed case.

I just pray that I learn more and more to accept that there will be people that will not like not only because of my actions, but because of who I am.

My hands are reaching up to you *silversaddle1* because OPENLY, you and butcher have been the only help for me to get over my mistake. I respect every member here, but now I see I need to to as a member quoted from Albert Einstein...

*X = A + B + C 
X= Success
A= Work
B = play
C = Keep your mouth shut* 

For "b", Ill have to add some sleep in there somewhere. But I get the point.

Thank you to those that REALLY understand. You know who you are.

Kevin


----------



## WEEE Ben

My idea of having Guru Status was exactly what palladiums post suggests, Being known as the Guru of Mylar will send far more business Testies way then what withholding the process will, if you can't see that then I can't explain it to you any better then Pd's post.

I'm sure that most people aren't interested in doing the process themselves, sure you may have 10% that will do it and not send Testie their Mylars.
Then you got the opposite 10% that wouldn't send Testie Mylars if he was the last refiner on earth, so that leaves 80% of the people that will send him their 
Mylars to toll refine.

Why? because Testie is not just another toll refiner, he's the Guru, the dude that created the process, That 80% of the population couldn't give a rats about the process, they only care that Testie is the Guru and who better to send Mylars for toll refining then the guru?

But you don't become guru for offering a service, your then just another refiner.

I think the past is the past and if Testie has covered his debt to society after what appears to be an unfortunate strike of bad luck and unavoidable circumstances going by his word, then I believe he should be given a clean slate by removing any incriminating posts about the past issue if he chooses to start afresh and act apon his previous intentions, his instinctual intentions were to share, he only changed his tune when his mind was corrupted by the posts of others manipulating his thoughts into thinking money, basically angels of the devil, unfortunately he doesn't seem to be strong enough in his own mind which is why he changed his tune straight up.

You, Silversaddle1, perhaps shouldn't judge everyone by saying their only intentions is making money and not willing to share for free, firstly this forum is free and open to all with no charge at all, I'm sure a large percentage of refiners here are in it for the love of the process, if you were a funeral director and saw someone about to cross the road and get run over, would you wait for the business or shout out to watch for the car? I'm not sure.

You just don't understand the riches that come by sharing knowledge, go ask a teacher who is most likely on low wages why they chose to be teachers?
ask a nurse why she deals in blood and guts and all kinds of disgusting things for little wages?
you must be young Silversaddle1, when you mature into an older adult you'll understand better.

Testie, don't let the minority influence your judgement, I promise you will be far more rewarded for your knowledge then you think, it may not be Mylars, the way silver is going, could go back to $4 oz for the next 30 years, but from one idea comes other ideas and one door leads to another.

You may not share your info this time round, that's ok, you will find for yourself that you ain't better off, have you heard anyone say.. "I got a secret and I'm busting to tell someone"? This is because we humans can't keep secrets well, and holding them can have psychological effects on us.

So don't hold it, at least write it up in an e-book and flog it off to people, that may pay off for a while, $10 here and there but it's still keyboard mylars we're talking about, not the hidden secrets to the meaning of life so your knowledge will only have a short shelf life, by the time 50 people have bought your e-book, 10 of them will have youtubed the process in their own words.


----------



## Palladium

Well i'm through talking about this subject and all his being back on the board has lead to is disorganization and problems. It's clear you have no intentions of sharing and are only here to serve you own needs. I don't understand why people aren't seeing the bigger picture here. What you did was a CRIME. Regardless if you sent everybody back their silver and apologized a 100 times it's still a crime by societies standards. You can spin it any way you want and add sugar on top but the fact still remains your dishonest and not a man of your word even after i and other have tried to explain it to you in the nicest of terms and try to give you the benefit of the doubt. I'm going to go ahead and cast my vote to throw you off coconut island now. If you decide to come back and register under a different name or cause any trouble i will have your isp access shut down through you local provider be it cell phone or internet. I bet you didn't know their was laws for that did you? I bet you also didn't know that you can be charged with a crime for harassment through the internet did you? Oh the things i could teach you that you only think you know! Matter of fact someone pull that isp info and send it to me please. Also someone who has done business with him send me his personal contact info and i will see if i can show you what you state, local, and federal agencies can do for you. Moving soon you say. Well i have a way of tracking people that is second to none. All them years working for the government taught me one thing. The government is not your friend. Yep! I'm fixing to get real upset about this whole situation and put it to a final end. Your just hard headed and want to have it your way so i guess i'm going to handle this myself. You ready for this?


----------



## yar

Whoa there.....i dont have a dog in this fight and I have a deep respect for you palladium but I did not see where you are a mod or administrator. I also feel that threatening another member is against the rules, veiled or not. 

Testerman was allowed back on here by Harold, as much as some may not like it, it is not up to us to drop the ban hammer. I was always told give someone enough rope they will hang themselves, which is what Testerman seems to be doing.


----------



## silversaddle1

You, Silversaddle1, perhaps shouldn't judge everyone by saying their only intentions is making money and not willing to share for free, firstly this forum is free and open to all with no charge at all, I'm sure a large percentage of refiners here are in it for the love of the process.

*Love of the process, yeah, maybe. But I bet at the end of the day you still keep or sell your values. 

*
If you were a funeral director and saw someone about to cross the road and get run over, would you wait for the business or shout out to watch for the car? I'm not sure.

*Really? It's called being human and watching out for your fellow man. Besides, The guy will die sooner or later, it's just business*
You just don't understand the riches that come by sharing knowledge, go ask a teacher who is most likely on low wages why they chose to be teachers?
*Paid position*
ask a nurse why she deals in blood and guts and all kinds of disgusting things for little wages?
*Paid position*
you must be young Silversaddle1, when you mature into an older adult you'll understand better.

*Young, not even.*


I stand by what I said. He does not have to give anything away here he does not wish to. Walk away.


----------



## silversaddle1

Palladium said:


> Well i'm through talking about this subject and all his being back on the board has lead to is disorganization and problems. It's clear you have no intentions of sharing and are only here to serve you own needs. I don't understand why people aren't seeing the bigger picture here. What you did was a CRIME. Regardless if you sent everybody back their silver and apologized a 100 times it's still a crime by societies standards. You can spin it any way you want and add sugar on top but the fact still remains your dishonest and not a man of your word even after i and other have tried to explain it to you in the nicest of terms and try to give you the benefit of the doubt. I'm going to go ahead and cast my vote to throw you off coconut island now. If you decide to come back and register under a different name or cause any trouble i will have your isp access shut down through you local provider be it cell phone or internet. I bet you didn't know their was laws for that did you? *I bet you also didn't know that you can be charged with a crime for harassment through the internet did you?* Oh the things i could teach you that you only think you know! Matter of fact someone pull that isp info and send it to me please. Also someone who has done business with him send me his personal contact info and i will see if i can show you what you state, local, and federal agencies can do for you. Moving soon you say. Well i have a way of tracking people that is second to none. All them years working for the government taught me one thing. The government is not your friend. Yep! I'm fixing to get real upset about this whole situation and put it to a final end. Your just hard headed and want to have it your way so i guess i'm going to handle this myself. You ready for this?



I guess you don't know it either (highlight above). You have given enough reason for yourself to be thrown off the island right here in this post.


----------



## Palladium

You can call it what you want, but the fact remains he nothing short of a criminal and that's the way i will treat him. That's the way he made it, not me! He wants to keep on with his attitude then out comes mine. I'm well within my rights to report criminal or suspect criminal activity to the proper authorities , i don't have to be a moderator to do that and if anyone doesn't like it well then tuff! That's his attitude right. That's what he's saying. Well why would it be wrong for me to assume that same position or stance in this situation? He was all great and i wasn't even really aware of what his situation was until i read that post where he made promises and then backtracked. Then in another post he went ape on one of the guys he did business with and screwed. Each time i notice this. Several times i tried nicely to help the fellow out and all he has seen fit to do is either snub his nose at me or was basically a smart ass! Your right i can't vote anyone off of the island, but what i can do is reach out and touch you in real life. This ain't some game we are playing here. There's morals and ethics that influence the direction this board must maintain in order to enjoy the prosperity and standing that it has. His actions harmed someone in real life why should the recourse not be the same! It's fun when your the cat, but no so much so when you're the mouse. He either needs to find some humbleness and stop with that i deserve forgiveness crap or find somewhere else to peddle his wares. Nobody has to have my back i'm more than capable of handling my own big boy problems. 
That's my thoughts!


----------



## Harold_V

silversaddle1 said:


> Testerman,
> 
> If I were you I'd get square with anyone you owe silver to and then just walk away. I would not blame you. I don't expect you to give up details on your new process if it works so well, why would you do that?


The answer to that is very simple. He said he'd do it. If he had no intention of doing so, it shouldn't have been offered as a bargaining chip. This "bargaining chip" has become one of keeping this board off balance, and that's going to come to an abrupt halt, even if I have to ban Testerman once again. 

I am not trying to judge others ---- but one of the things that may not be apparent here is that one's credibility is on the line. 

Here's something to think about. 

Is a person a hero for pulling a drowning person out of the water, even though he's the one who's responsible for the individual being tossed in?

The problems at hand are of Testerman's creation. Nothing is gained if one disservice is fixed by another. That destroys credibility. 



> I'm pretty sure the even when Harold was doing this type of work full time for a living he was not telling everyone in the world how he was doing it.


Correct.  Nor did I make any promises to do so when I knew I wouldn't. 
Refining, when one understands, is one of the easiest things to accomplish that I have ever tackled. Key to success, however, is to UNDERSTAND. One accomplishes that by studying. 

Harold


----------



## Marcel

Oh my dear,
I wasted 20 minutes reading hot air, expecting to find some of the promised useful infomation. 
Secondly: Before you start a thread next time, why not think first and then hit the "Start Thread" button.
It saves everyone a lot of precious time.
There are several proven ways on how to recover silver from mylars and the world will go on if there is not a fifth or sixth method known to it.
Just my point of view.


----------



## nickvc

I suspect our views while listened to will not form the answer to this conundrum.
Kevin I wished for your slow rehabilitation into our family but the phrase the lady dost protest to much leaps to mind here. You should have kept to your word in the beginning of this thread, I don't care I'm not going to do them, by not doing so you have left yourself open to critism, fair or not, and with your past you were always going to lose the following arguement.
I really don't like to see this sort of problem been aired on open forum but responsibility lays only with you Kevin, humble and respectful could have seen you accepted by the forum, the need for peace is I'm afraid going to leave you an outcast.


----------



## patnor1011

Can we lock this thread? I believe that nothing constructive is going to be be added anyway.


----------



## necromancer

thats a great idea


----------



## Harold_V

Marcel said:


> Oh my dear,
> I wasted 20 minutes reading hot air, expecting to find some of the promised useful infomation.
> Secondly: Before you start a thread next time, why not think first and then hit the "Start Thread" button.
> It saves everyone a lot of precious time.
> There are several proven ways on how to recover silver from mylars and the world will go on if there is not a fifth or sixth method known to it.
> Just my point of view.


Your point is well taken. 
It's simple. 
Either the promised post will be forthcoming in the VERY near future, or there will be another banishment. I have no intentions of watching this problem continue as it is. 

Mean time, lay off the comments (directed to all readers, not Marcel). Let this matter die, and, Testerman, get a better attitude. Stop waving the flag of the hero, for you've done nothing more than that which you should have done at the outset, preventing all the acrimony that exists. You have not earned extra points because you made good on your original offer, just the points you should have earned had you followed through as (originally) promised. 

If, by the middle of next week (no later than 12-10-2014), the promised post has not been posted, I'll ban once again. It makes no difference how much information a person has to offer if it is used as a tool to manipulate the board, and that's precisely the end result of this particular circumstance. That it was intended, or not, makes little difference, as it's the end result that matters. Having _*anyone*_ on the board who can't seem to post without raising the hackles of those who read certainly isn't here for the right reason. 

Harold


----------



## Lou

What Harold said.

So far as I've read, you've made good on what you owe people like you had promised to do. Everyone makes mistakes, the operative thing here is if you continue to make mistakes and exhibit recidivism. 
I don't know all the details of "Mylargate" but if you've paid people back (hopefully with interest as a token of good faith) then it's done and don't let it happen again: let's quit rehashing the past. Do your process, do it ethically/responsibly, take what you promise to take and *give what you promise to give.* 
I understand the need to take care of your loved ones, but understand that setting expectations up front, honestly, is the way to go--sounds like a failure to communicate (this is a forum that time and time again helps its members, financially and otherwise, and I think everyone here is understanding of life's little emergencies). Now, if the other party deviates, then there should be a talk and some reckoning. There will be NO talk and NO reckoning should you continue to disrupt the forum, you'll be gone. That goes for the peanut gallery, too. If anyone thinks Kevin owes them anything, PM him and if it's still not resolved, PM a moderator. 

Just remember how you started this thread and what you said via PM.

and Ralph, cool your jets brother.


----------



## Harold_V

It should be noted that a link was provided by g_axelsson in his post on the second page, about half way down. This link was added after the thread was locked. 

Harold


----------

